# Carlos Boozer tearing up RMR...



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Carlos Boozer is out to prove he should have been taken in the first round. I read an article on realgm the other day where the guy was saying that NBA gms will be upset that they didn't take him in the lottery because he will become a very good player.

In the Rocky Mountain Revue, Boozer was third in scoring and first in rebounds. I know this is only summer league, but it is definitely a step in the right direction for Boozer to show all those teams that passed up on him just what they missed. I find it interesting as well that Boozer led the league in rebounding, when rebounding was a stated weakness of his game.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I am just thinking, I remember Zach Randolph last year in summer league. He tore it up and was putting up good numbers like 18/8. Everyone was talkin about how the Blazers got a steal. Now I know that there is was no spot on the roster for him, but he hardly played this past season. So I think that Boozer is just like Randolph.l


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

That is absolutely ridiculous. Boozer is like Randolph because they both played well in the Summer League???? Is that all you're going on????? Who knows, maybe Randolph could be a very good player if he got playing time. That is the biggest difference between Randolph and Boozer, Boozer will get plenty of playing time. Boozer could potentially start this season because the Cavs are so weak at the power forward position.


----------



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

Randolf didn't get the time because the Blazers are stacked. Boozer will get to showcase his talent on the Cav's. I think he'll be a good player. He showed he wanted to get better when he lost weight and put on some extra muscle.


----------



## bUlls2322 (Jul 15, 2002)

i think he will end up being like rodman, being picked in the second round and everybody wishing tht they picked him in the first round. he is going to get a lot of pt at cleveland and i expect him to be a good player.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

well Randolph plays for a team that is stacked at his position. So Randolph hasnt really gotten the chance to show people his talent. Boozer on the other hand will get plenty of time in Clevland since they are not stacked there.

Randolph has the potential to be a good player but not a great one. Boozer will become a dominate player in this league in only a couple of years.

Randolph should never have left school after his freshman season.


----------

